# The Mandalorian: Alle Episoden-Titel von Staffel 2 geleaked? [Spoiler-Warnung!]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Alle Episoden-Titel von Staffel 2 geleaked? [Spoiler-Warnung!]*

						Eine Liste mit den insgesamt acht Episoden-Titeln der zweiten Staffel von The Mandalorian kursiert in den Weiten des Internets. Sollten diese tatsächlich echt sein, skizzieren sie zumindest einen groben Handlungsrahmen. Außerdem bieten sie viel Raum für eigene Interpretation.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Alle Episoden-Titel von Staffel 2 geleaked? [Spoiler-Warnung!]*


----------



## Grendizer (28. April 2020)

Bei "The Sorcerer" könnte es sich eventuell um Ahsoka handeln.


----------

